# Gold Coast - where to wet a line?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm up on the Gold Coast this Thursday-Sunday and will be working all days 9.30-5 ish but will have a few spare hours before 9am on Fri/Sat/Sun and after dark Fri/Sat. i won't have time for a yakfish but was hoping to find somewhere handy where I could throw a few sp's / lures around off a wharf/rockwall etc with hopes of catching a few Qld fish.

I'm staying at Burleigh Waters and will be travelling between there and Broadbeach each day, I have a car so no problems with getting around.

So, i'm looking for somewhere that's going to work in most conditions where I can toss a lure from the bank.

Suggestions??


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

umm i have a few places but landbased is a bit hard to find consistent fishing, 
would be keen to catch up though, i could probably do sat arvo/night


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You have plenty of canals down that way that will be fishing well for bream, flathead and whiting at the moment. The broadwalk aong the northern side of Tallebudgera ck has some really nice spots to sit and wet a line and watch the wildlife jog by, early morning would be the best time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah Dave

As Shoey says, I reckon Tally creek too.

On the southern side of the creek you could wade for flathead, bream or whiting on softies,

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

If you're keen to drive up to the Broadwater, I'll give you a few spots, but for a weekend, there are lots of good local spots close to where you'll be as Ben, Gerard and Sel have said.


----------

